# Hello from Durham



## Dakyrias (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi guys nice to be a part of the forum getting good info for my 225 mk1 ,which by the way I am enjoying very much ,she's got her faults but hopefully we'll get them sorted eventually, bought as a project come everyday driver if that makes sense! Was in two minds when purchasing as she looked really nice but has 190k on the clock and part history so probably bite me in the ass in the not to distant future but for the moment I am enjoying her!


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

Welcome on board! Durham UK?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & TT ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  not far from you in Hartlepool


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  not far from you in Hartlepool


... and I've still not met you!


----------



## Dakyrias (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi edgejedi, I'm up near Stanley few miles from you but near enuf! Thanks for the welcome it's much appreciated ! Had a problem with my sidelight think it had a replacement buld but had been put in wrong so was flickering when on had a browse through the forum and with help from this finally got it sorted right fiddlely job, but hey no it's done ,waiting for next problem now haha!


----------



## Dakyrias (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi yellow tt just noticed your from Hartlepool as well thanks for the welcome!


----------

